# stihl BG55 no start



## ht74 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello.

I have searched the threads about non-starting on the Stihl BG55 but haven't solved my problem yet. The blower is about 7-8 years old to this point has always worked well.

Now it won't start.

I have done the following;
-replaced spark plug
-tried starting fluid in cylinder and carb
-put in fresh gas.

I cannot visually see a spark when I disconnect the plug wire (held closely to plug) and pull the crank.

If I am not getting spark, what would cause this? I removed cover and connections look OK.

thanks much


----------



## ht74 (Jul 30, 2010)

*update to my post*

i may have solved my problem.

i took the primer bulb off and took off the screen. there appear to be two small jets below the screen. I ran a small piece of wire thru the jets and used some carb cleaner. it now starts and runs OK.

apparently, it was getting spark-i just couldn't see it.

thanks for any potential help. hopefully, this will help someone in the future.


----------

